# Insula Banului



## vincix

Cum aș putea traduce „Insula Banului”? S-o las așa, sau s-o traduc Banului Island? Genitivul mă încurcă puțin și îmi lasă impresia că poate ar trebui s-o las cum e în original.


----------



## farscape

Prin comparaţie, care ţi se pare că sună mai bine/rău: travelling to the island of "Insula Banului" vs. travelling to the "Banului Island"? 

Nu-i o alegere uşoară, recunosc...

f.


----------



## vincix

The island of Insula Banului eu n-aș alege oricum, pur și simplu din cauza redundanței.
Așa că aș face comparația între „travelling to Insula Banului” și „travelling to the Banului Island”. Și da, sună ciudat oricum. Pe google am găsit patru rezultate cu „Banului Island”, dintre care 3 erau cel puțin suspecte, dar unul era dintr-o carte din Timișoara de arheologie etc. care părea destul de serioasă – dar asta numai la o primă vedere.

Într-un fel simt că n-aș da greș indiferent ce aș alege. Poate ar trebui totuși să nu traduc.

Mulțumesc!

[post-edit]
Căutând „Insula Banului” pe google după site-uri englezești, am găsit o sură destul de sigură care merge pe varianta românească. (https://goo.gl/lVRZbB) The Cambridge Ancient History. Așa că o s-o las în limba română.

Pe deasupra, văd că folosește într-adevăr și articolul „the”. Bine de reținut.

"nor channels are missing from the Insula Banului".


----------



## farscape

Cu plăcere.

Good choice 

f.


----------

